# gtx 550ti vs 7770



## camoxiong (Feb 17, 2012)

I was just wondering which one is better? I notice that the gtx 550ti has 192bit and the 7770 has 128bit. The 7770 clock speed is faster than 550ti. So, which one is better?


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 17, 2012)

tests and reviews says HD 7770 is better, even in heavy AA and high resolution that stresses the memory bandwidth and ROPs. Both cards uses different architecture and memory optimizations so direct comparison isn't necessarily accurate. The HD 7750 is more on par with the GTX 550 Ti.


----------



## timma (Feb 17, 2012)

buy 7770 OC>GTX 550 Ti OC
likes gigabyte default core clock is 1100Mhz!


----------



## SonDa5 (Feb 17, 2012)

GTX 560 SE is more of a direct competitor for the class.


----------



## TC-man (Feb 17, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> GTX 560 SE is more of a direct competitor for the class.



I heard the news yesterday that a GTX 560 SE is going to be released by nVidia to compete against AMD's HD 7700 series. I hope there will be reviews here at Techpowerup. In short the GTX 560 SE is similar to the GTX 460 SE where 2 SMs are disabled,which means it got 288 SP and 48 TMU. More info (source): http://vr-zone.com/articles/nvidia-preparing-geforce-gtx-560-se/14908.html


----------



## DarkOCean (Feb 17, 2012)

just buy a 6850 or 6870


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 18, 2012)

TC-man said:


> I heard the news yesterday that a GTX 560 SE is going to be released by nVidia to compete against AMD's HD 7700 series. I hope there will be reviews here at Techpowerup. In short the GTX 560 SE is similar to the GTX 460 SE where 2 SMs are disabled,which means it got 288 SP and 48 TMU. More info (source): http://vr-zone.com/articles/nvidia-preparing-geforce-gtx-560-se/14908.html



GTX 560 SE also has lower memory bandwidth and ROP count than GTX 460 SE (460 SE has 32 ROPs and 256bit memory interface while 560 SE has 24 ROP and 192bit memory, just like the GTX 550 Ti), default clocks not compensatin to the low ROP and memory bandwidth but has advantage in TMU, meh both can be clocked higher anyway


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 18, 2012)

so, basically the 7770 is better than the 550ti


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2012)

camoxiong said:


> so, basically the 7770 is better than the 550ti



Why not look at some reviews? It's much easier to come up with your answer than asking others that will basically look up there reviews anyways. The higher the FPS in the charts is the winnar.


550ti:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_550_Ti_Sonic/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GeForce_GTX_550_Ti_Cyclone_II/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_550_Ti_Amp_Edition/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_550_Ti_Amp_Edition/

HD 7770:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7770/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/XFX/HD_7770_Black_Edition_Super_Overclock/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/HD_7770_DirectCU/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/HD_7770_OC/


----------



## airbud7 (Feb 20, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> just buy a 6850 or 6870



Soo True...6850 can be had for $139.00...


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 20, 2012)

Get the 7770 for the power and heat savings. After one year of use, you will save $ on electricity bills, and you will reduce the heat generation within the PC helping to keep temperatures of all equipment cooler.

Unless you are a programmer using CUDA and need these features. If you are a regular PC user or gamer, get the 7770. (Today). Perhaps nV's next generation will be a better option, but we are a few months off before that option is on the market


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 20, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Get the 7770 for the power and heat savings. After one year of use, you will save $ on electricity bills, and you will reduce the heat generation within the PC helping to keep temperatures of all equipment cooler.
> 
> Unless you are a programmer using CUDA and need these features. If you are a regular PC user or gamer, get the 7770. (Today). Perhaps nV's next generation will be a better option, but we are a few months off before that option is on the market



I already bought one. I just need to wait for the shipping.


----------



## Woolahach (Feb 21, 2012)

my vote goes to 7770


----------



## Dolph (Feb 21, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> Get the 7770 for the power and heat savings. After one year of use, you will save $ on electricity bills, and you will reduce the heat generation within the PC helping to keep temperatures of all equipment cooler.
> 
> Unless you are a programmer using CUDA and need these features. If you are a regular PC user or gamer, get the 7770. (Today). Perhaps nV's next generation will be a better option, but we are a few months off before that option is on the market



mmmmmmmmmmmm CUDA Process piping..... hurrglrgrlgrlgrglgr drool 

Edit: Sorry.. for gaming.... 7770.  Lost my thought train.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL 7770.  Ati all the way. Cough(amd).


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 24, 2012)

I just receive the card today


----------



## BenHoliday (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd be interested in hearing how it performs for you. I was looking at both the 550 and 7770 as well but ended up with a 560. So I'd definitely like to hear your thoughts once you get some gaming in.


----------



## camoxiong (Feb 25, 2012)

BenHoliday said:


> I'd be interested in hearing how it performs for you. I was looking at both the 550 and 7770 as well but ended up with a 560. So I'd definitely like to hear your thoughts once you get some gaming in.



Sorry bro, I don't game anymore, I use it for like editing pictures, HTPC, etc. But thanks btw.


----------

